# Best call for a newbie



## firehunter

I wanting to get started calling yotes, bobcats foxes crows hogs etc. I want quality and am willing to pay for it but I also do not want to buy more than i need . I guess resale value might need to be considered. Plus ease of use and service.
What would you recommend. BTW I live in Arkansas and would not be in real open terrain very often. Mostly small fields and woods.
Thanks


----------



## IBGunner

I think it is difficult to beat the lower end Fox Pro or the M1 Complete Minaska. I don't remember the model but Fox Pro sells a dozen call unit. Fox Pro has the edge on sound quality... in my opinion. If you want to experiment you might look at a Power Dogg but for long term service and years of use, go with a high end model. Every time you buy an inexpensive digital unit, You end up wishing you had better (been there, done that). If you spend the extra money for a good unit, you probably won't be wanting to upgrade in a season or so... so you are money ahead.... and you will call in more predators with high end sound.


----------



## GritGuy

If your not leery of spending money on a digital call, buy a top end one thru one of the name brands makers and don't look back, You won't need to up grade and spend money over agian and your done with the expense of shipping costs as well. Most of the higher end callers have more sounds than most wil ever use, plus you can add if you need to, hard to beat that.

Like has been mentioned Fox-Pro has a very good selection of digital callers for all price meets, all will work in most any local.


----------



## firehunter

I have pretty much drawn the conclusion from previous investigation and from your comments that fox pro really can't be beat. Plus the resale value should be good. I learned long ago it is ususlly best to buy good stuff becasue in the long run it is cheaper to use.


----------



## bar-d

firehunter,
I have been calling for over 30 years and have used a variety of calls. I started out years ago with an old Radio Shack cassette player with a Burnham Brothers Yellow Hammer Woodpecker tape. Killed lots of coyotes over it. I watched the advancement of the new digital calls for a few years and finally bought a Johnny Stewart Predator Master. It has 12 calls and I have added a few more. IMO, any of the brand name calls are suitable, just a matter of how much you are willing to spend. Even though I have the digital call, I always carry 1 or 2 of my favorite hand calls as they are more adaptable for me as conditions change. This deer season, I was able to take 7 coyotes from my deer blind because I took along a predator call. You never know when opportunity is going to knock.


----------



## Pete Armstrong

You sure can get some good advice from the pro's on this site. I've only been calling for a short period of time. When I started checking out calls , reed vs wireless remotes. No doubt you need to be versatile in your calling. I have four different reed calls that I carry with me while I use my Fox-Pro FX3. When I started looking for wireless remotes, I checked all the reviews on each caller. This really helped me make up my mind quick. After reading the reviews on the FX3, I was impressed. The FX3 is what I would say the middle of the line for the Fox-Pro's. It's not cheap but it want hurt your wallet to bad. The quality of the unit is GREAT and the sounds are top of the line. Now, if I can only aim a little better maybe I could send in a video!!


----------



## Handride

I just bought a wildlife technologies mighty atom and am very impressed with this caller it works!


----------



## fox

*You cant beat FOXPRO, i would buy the FX-3 its 400 dollars but its one of the best calls you can buy. They do make a cheaper on called the spitfire for 200 dollars but i wasnt impresed by it at all.*


----------



## Midnightsniper

Wildlife technologies,nothing else even compares.
I have had them all and have killed more coyotes in 2 years then I have with the rest combined in the 30 years.
Proof is in the pudding.


----------



## timberbeast

I've been using the FoxProx FX3, for 3 years work great. It comes with 32 calls you can select when you order it on line, plus you can upgrade it to 1GB, thats 100 calls, if you have the need. You just need to buy the one that fits your budget. Good luck.


----------



## youngdon

I opted for the Foxpro spitfire and since I have had it (xmas) I have never been out and not called in either a fox or coyote. I think that for the money it works pretty good, the sound quality is obviously good enough to fool the predators we have here. If I had to do it over again I would do the same thing.


----------



## Dead Eye

Fox Pro FX3 I have been using one for several years very good and easy to use even for a newbi


----------



## 525fittertct

i'm a firm believer in hand calls it seem's the electrics i can't get the right one to bring a dog in. there either have been called befor or they're like ya right that really sounds real and you wasted your money. and hand calls seems you can never have enough because the time you don't take what you have or leave any behind you'll wish you had them. some people can use the electrics just not my cup of tea.


----------



## 525fittertct

i remeber my cousin having a cassette player that loaded from the top (70's) area and a wood pecker calling tape. if we were close to the truck he'd use it but when him and gattor would go for sveral miles afoot a big bag of calls he would take and he kept them in a soft flannel type bag to keep em from ratalining


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

My first call was a P.S.Holt model T-20. Without a teacher I was able to learn to call many yotes to their maker. I imagined what it would be like to be torn apart alive and the and fear a rabbit would be having. Now with that said I called many times without any results BUT when I did have results Iwould remember what I was doing. It might not have been my calling that cuased me to see nothing it could have been the setup (wind direction) my location(no coyotes) or even my calling. Today there so much more information available then back then. Remember a rabbits lungs are about the size of your thumbs and ours are much bigger!!.I have learned i see more by calling less because I am able to focus on whats going on and not calling. Electronic callers are great but there is much more to it than making noise. Read the different forums and and try them out if it works use it if it dont try something else.There are several members here with much more experience then me and I feel I am still learning even though I have been hunting since I was a young boy. Hope this helps


----------



## On a call

Ok...here is my







..... between my buddy and I we hunt with several calls. I own a fx-3 with a Jack in the box ( not too fond of Jack though ), and I have about 7 differant hand calls from howlers to distress to locators to pups. I used em all. Hand calls are great easy to use and carry, draw back...you can get tired of calling and calling and calling if it is slow. The fx-3 is with me everywhere...easy to use but keep an extra set of batteries.

MY buddy has a prarie blaster...it is loud enough to wake up a yote that is in a hole two miles away. You might have heard us last winter calling...sorry to wake you. They are great and we do like it...it has its features which give it more than a fx-3.

all in all they all work.

PS>......I have a older Johny Stewart for sale...a cassett rechargable with new batteries and several tapes.


----------



## DJTHED

FOXPRO. Period. And Period.


----------



## prkrgrp

firehunter said:


> I wanting to get started calling yotes, bobcats foxes crows hogs etc. I want quality and am willing to pay for it but I also do not want to buy more than i need . I guess resale value might need to be considered. Plus ease of use and service.
> What would you recommend. BTW I live in Arkansas and would not be in real open terrain very often. Mostly small fields and woods.
> Thanks


 pm me i will mail you a free $30.00 hand made distress close reed call. these are easy to use you just blow on it and they will come in. start out with easy to use calls, you need to get a few kills in before you start spending allot of money on e callers.


----------



## youngdon

It's good to see you back amongst us prkrgrp and with a very generous offer.

You may not hear from firehunter as that post was from Feb,of 2010. A PM might reach him though.


----------



## prkrgrp

i did send a pm just wanted to make sure i had the bases covered.


----------

